# Androseries log Hard/Lean +



## packers6211 (Jun 9, 2011)

Guys I just got back home from tdy, and my long awaited Androhard was sitting on bed. I will start log later today. Log will consist of a stack containing the following:  Primordial Performance Androlean, Androhard, Liver Juice, Xtend BCAA, APS Mesomorph and Creatine Nitrate, and LEAN EFX.  Main goals to gain leaner muscle mass while shredding excess weight.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 10, 2011)

Today took 1st serving of Androlean and Androhard early morning. Took second dose mid evening. Cardio day with 30 minutes around track. Tomorrow I will be playing in a softall torney from 10 am to 6-7 pm. Sunday will be fist lift day with chest and tri's.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 11, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Today took 1st serving of Androlean and Androhard early morning. Took second dose mid evening. Cardio day with 30 minutes around track. Tomorrow I will be playing in a softall torney from 10 am to 6-7 pm. Sunday will be fist lift day with chest and tri's.



I'm on day 3


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 11, 2011)

I will be tomorrow!! First lift day too.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 12, 2011)

Good to see you doing a log as well, look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## Rodja (Jun 12, 2011)

A little late, but subbed along.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 12, 2011)

Day 3 continue to take servings of Androlean and Androhard. First lift day added 3 caps pre and post workout of Creatine nitrate, and 1 scoop Mesomorph. Post workout 1 serving Xtend BCAA. Few weeks out from kids baseball, didn't know what to expect. Had an amazing workout to my suprise with energy level quite high. 

Chest: 

Bench Press warm up 135lb x 10 175lb x 5 sets x 5 reps 

DB Incline Presses 50lbs x 5 reps x 5 sets

lat machine close grip pulldowns 90lb x 10, 10, 10

Triceps: 

Rope Pressdowns: warm up 90lbs x 10, 100lbs x 10,10,10

Seated DB pullovers 50lbs x 8,8,8

Standing reverse close grip curls bar x 10, 10, 10

Good pump today looking forward to bicep day tomorrow.


----------



## deadred (Jun 13, 2011)

subbed


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 13, 2011)

Goodluck with the cycle tazchip, hit it hard. Oh yeah, subbd.


----------



## mattrag (Jun 13, 2011)

i'm running a lot too here! 

I thought I had already subbed this but I was wrong~ 

Good luck man!


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 14, 2011)

In for the win here


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yesterday, Day 4 Bicep day. Woke up and was hungry as heck. Drank a myofusion protein shake and off to work. Over all feeling good, little soar from yesterday's chest and tri's. 

seated alt db curls 40 x 8,8,8,8

Standing ez bar curl 65lbs x 8,8,8

High pulley cable curls 80lbs x 10, 10, 10

Seated concentration curls 25 lbs x 6,6,6,6,

Felt good pumps and intense mental focuse to push through workout. Post workout sauna 10 minutes. I'll be adding my fat burner tomorrow Lean EFX. ! cap daily. First scoop of Xtend BCCA last night have to say this stuff taste amazing!!​


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 14, 2011)

Day 5! Today was cardio day mile out the track then step sprints. Hot as hell down here in Alabama no freaking joke 90-98 degrees with 100 percent humidity! Tomorrow will be back day! So far still feeling good. I seem more agressive then usual.


----------



## Rodja (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm in Texas.  I feel your pain on the heat.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 15, 2011)

Day 6: Back day. Just to clairfy, I've used Mesomorph and Creatine Nitrate before this stack. That being said I know what to expect from those two. Although I know I get insane feeling and pump from those two, when taken before I didn't notice an agressive side. I was more focused and high energy levels for sure, but I've been feeling a lot more agressive then normal. 

cable machine rows: warm up 100lbs x 10 120lbs x 8,8,8

laterial free weight machine rows: 180lbs x 8,8,8

lat machine bar pull to chest: 90lbs x 10 120lbs x 10, 10, 10

db rows 40lbs x 8,8,8​


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 15, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I'm in Texas.  I feel your pain on the heat.



One day I will feel your pain, but it won't be this year (Chicago is choosing cold and rainy)


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 16, 2011)

Cold!!! Dude I'd change places with you so quick it's not even funny. I was born in Alabama, but I think I belong in Alaska. Put it this way when we actually get winter and it's 20 with like 0-10 windchill, I'm in shorts, short sleeves, and some times flip flops. I have a picture last winter of me in shorts and t-shirt playing in snow with my kids. I'm a freak IDK


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 16, 2011)

Today was off day, tomorrow morning cardio at the track after doctor visit. Then later leg day. Still feeling aggressive and have to say I like it!!! No sides so far.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 16, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Cold!!! Dude I'd change places with you so quick it's not even funny. I was born in Alabama, but I think I belong in Alaska. Put it this way when we actually get winter and it's 20 with like 0-10 windchill, I'm in shorts, short sleeves, and some times flip flops. I have a picture last winter of me in shorts and t-shirt playing in snow with my kids. I'm a freak IDK



I actually am pretty tolerant as well, but it seems every year I lose that tolerance. Freshman year of college I would head to class in shorts in January, now it takes me 20mins to convince myself I can't call out of work because it is cold.



tazchip said:


> Today was off day, tomorrow morning cardio at the track after doctor visit. Then later leg day. Still feeling aggressive and have to say I like it!!! No sides so far.



Like what I heard.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 17, 2011)

Today was shoulder day, T-storms hit us so had to skip track and instead did cardio on treadmill after workout. I'm feeling more intensity each day and on each lift. Also sweating more then usual which for me is a good thing. 

Db presses 45lbs x 10, 8, 8, 8

straight bar upright rows bar x 10, 10, 10

behind-neck pulldowns warm up 80lbs x 10, 90lbs x 8,8,8

smith machine shrugs 140lbs x 10, 10, 10, first time doing these

Lat machine pulldowns: warm up 120lbs x 10 150lbs x 8,8,8


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 18, 2011)

Warm up with treadmill 10 minutes, then off to legs!

Squats: 135lbs x 8,8,8,8

Leg Presses: 230lbs x 10 320lbs x 8,8,8

deadlifts 135lbs x 8,8,8

leg ext: 105lbs x 10,10,10

Hurting like hell but def feeling the pumps and energy along with increase aggression.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 18, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Warm up with treadmill 10 minutes, then off to legs!
> 
> Squats: 135lbs x 8,8,8,8
> 
> ...



That is a leg day! Bet you feel like you are walking on noodles after those 4 exercises.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 20, 2011)

Dude I couldn't walk straight yesterday on anything going up or down movements, and my butt cheeks hurt like hell sitting down and standing up. Yesterday too off day from lifting being Father's Day. Just went to track a did a mile with the Mrs. 




HereToStudy said:


> That is a leg day! Bet you feel like you are walking on noodles after those 4 exercises.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 20, 2011)

Still soar from leg day. I can barley walk up steps or down steps. Today started off rough, just feeling really tired. I told myself over and over shut up and go! It's a matter of how bad one want's it and right I want IT!!! Today was Chest and tri's. 

Chest: 

incline db presses 50lbs x 8,8,8,8

Pec-deck 137.5 warm up 10 reps 150lbs x 10, 10, 10

Lat machine Chest pulldowns:  90lbs 8,8,8,8

Triceps:

Machine Dips:  120lbs x 10,10,10

rope pressdowns warm up 90lbs 15, 110lbs 10,10,10

db overhead pullovers 60lbs x 8,8,8,8

Starting to notice that although I can't seem to drop weight on scales, my body is feeling tighter and more jacked if that makes sense. I continue to feel aggressive and can tell my strength is getting up. If I can target my chest and sides to drop some bf I'd be in good shape.  It sucks to be able to gain mass but I feel like I'd have to start meth to lose this excess bf.


----------



## ryansm (Jun 20, 2011)

Stay motivated bud, good things are in store


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ Yep, stay strong Taz, I think the doms should start diminishing with each day, more then it would without the assistance.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 21, 2011)

Doms for me with AndroHard are gone in 24 hours or so, unless I just brutalize a muscle than it is 48.  It is by far the fastest recovery I get out of any supplement that is for sure.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 21, 2011)

Scale weight isn't a big deal; what you look like in the mirror is what counts.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks GoodGrip this is Packers6211 AKA taz lol. I couldn't get to where I can chance my name to packers on here so left it alone. I know the scale doesn't mean as much, it's just really frusturating bc I gain muslce quickly, and at only 5'5 having 50lbs of excess fat is hard on my health and looks. I don't see how my calves and arms are looking lean and good size, but my stomach don't want to lose. Especially in the upper region under the chest.  



Good Grip said:


> ^^ Yep, stay strong Taz, I think the doms should start diminishing with each day, more then it would without the assistance.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 21, 2011)

bicep day, and had to move in quickly at gym as it was packed as crap. Didn'te even get a chance to do my high pulley cable curls bc someone stayed on it for ever. 

Seated alt db curls up from 40 to 45lbs 6,6,6,6

Ez=Bar curls: started with 65lbs x 8 added 10 so 75lbs x 8,8,8

21's with straight bar 65lbs total. My arms on fire from this shiz no joke!!!

Hammer curls 40lbs x 6,6


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 22, 2011)

One of my biggest pet peeves in the gym is the inability to use equipment due to some guy hanging out on it all night.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah bro I hate it. I'm not an ass where I don't speak to people, but I try to do my workout's best form, and in decent time frams so other's can get theres. 



HereToStudy said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves in the gym is the inability to use equipment due to some guy hanging out on it all night.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 23, 2011)

Off day Yesterday!! About to head to gym for back day! Will post updates tonight.


----------



## ryansm (Jun 23, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Yeah bro I hate it. I'm not an ass where I don't speak to people, but I try to do my workout's best form, and in decent time frams so other's can get theres.



I don't talk, or at least carry conversation, I'm there to train.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 23, 2011)

Dead on!!


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 23, 2011)

Bad news and good news! Good news is I def feel this stack really kicking. Doing back today on machine rows went to 165 and felt like I could go up 10-30 more lol but patience is key! Bad news is my little son got a hold of Daddy's book bag and played with my bottle of Androhard that I waited so freaking patiently for two months and opened it. It spilled all in my bag around some sticky crap I had from a drink and well there it goes. So I'll have to finish my log using just the androlean. I had enough androhard in my pill box to last another 3 days, but that's it. I was like a loss dog feeling like complete crap!! However I'll keep my spirits up.​


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok today was back day after taking off day yesterday. Today woke up normal 4:40 am off to work. Lifted tonight at 8pm. 

Deadlifts: addes 20lbs from last time so 155lbs x 8,8,8,8 no problems

Close grip lat pulldowns to chest: warm up 80lbs x 10, 100lbs x 8,8,8,8

Db rows up now to 50lbs x 8,8,8

Machine rows: warm up 135lbs x 10 bump to 165lbs x 8,8,8 I swear I don't know if it's the stack, but I felt like 165 was easy​


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 23, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Bad news and good news! Good news is I def feel this stack really kicking. Doing back today on machine rows went to 165 and felt like I could go up 10-30 more lol but patience is key! Bad news is my little son got a hold of Daddy's book bag and played with my bottle of Androhard that I waited so freaking patiently for two months and opened it. It spilled all in my bag around some sticky crap I had from a drink and well there it goes. So I'll have to finish my log using just the androlean. I had enough androhard in my pill box to last another 3 days, but that's it. I was like a loss dog feeling like complete crap!! However I'll keep my spirits up.​



Wow man, I am very sorry to hear that.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 24, 2011)

It's ok I'm going to get paid next Thursday and will try and order another one to start soon as I can. I'm going to keep on with the androlean though. I'm really bumed though.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 24, 2011)

Man this aggressive feeling is sweet. It's like I want to hit a wall but I'm not mad just pumped. Today was shoulder's. I'm trying to get the most into the weekend, since this Tuesday I'll be moving into my new house which will take a couple of days. 

Barbell shrugs: 135lb x 8,8,8

Db Presses 50lbs x 8,8,8,8,

behind neck pull downs: warm up with 80lbs x 10 100lbs x 6,6,6

Machine Lat pulldowns: warm up 135lbs x 10 150lbs x 8,8,8,


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 24, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Man this aggressive feeling is sweet. It's like I want to hit a wall but I'm not mad just pumped. Today was shoulder's. I'm trying to get the most into the weekend, since this Tuesday I'll be moving into my new house which will take a couple of days.
> 
> Barbell shrugs: 135lb x 8,8,8
> 
> ...



Well don't start punching holes in the wall lol


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 25, 2011)

Time to break out the heavy bag ^^. Great cardio right there.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 25, 2011)

Haha I'm actually planning on getting one for my new house. Today leg day will update soon.


----------



## ryansm (Jun 25, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Time to break out the heavy bag ^^. Great cardio right there.



Yes it is


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow man I don't know to expect, but I feel like the Kool-aid man on Family Guy, where he smashes through the wall saying OH YEAHHHH lol. Today was leg day, and although I'm trying to slowly add weight on lifts, some are seeming more easy then I expected. I started off with 3 plates on each side for leg presses, and ended up with 4 on each side. 


Leg Presses: 3 plates each side, 2 sets 8 reps, 2 more sets with 4 plates each side 8 reps. Had no problems or pain wth!

Squats: up from 135 last week to 185lbs 3 sets 5,5,5,

Seated leg ext: warm up with 105lbs x 12, 120lbs x 10,10,10

Lying leg curls 80lbs x 10,10,10, 

Sauna 10 minutes.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 26, 2011)

Good to see the aggression is still going.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh yeah it is bro and really happy with my leg day yesterday. It help moving deadlifts to back day.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 26, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Wow man I don't know to expect, but I feel like the Kool-aid man on Family Guy, where he smashes through the wall saying OH YEAHHHH lol.



That might be one of the funniest comments in a review to date.


----------



## ryansm (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## packers6211 (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh snap I love that bro that just made me spill my drink on my shirt, and of course it's tropical punch Kool-aid lol.  For real though this stack is amazing and I can't wait for chest and tri's tomorrow!! Oh Yeahhh!



ryansm said:


>


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm in the process of moving and will be movin Tuesday-Thursday lol so I'm trying to get the most lift days in while I'll be limited those days.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 26, 2011)

ryansm said:


>


 
Now see what you gone and done? Check my new avitar lol


----------



## Rodja (Jun 27, 2011)

I feel your pain.  I just moved over the weekend and it threw a big wrench in my schedule.


----------



## ryansm (Jun 27, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Now see what you gone and done? Check my new avitar lol



lol, nice


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 27, 2011)

Tell me man this is my first house so I'm like a kid at Christmas. I'm at Lowes going through their aisle's searching for stuff lol. Plus it will knock me out from gym a few days but not for long, and trust me I'll be getting a workout. We're hitting 98-101 temps in Alabama.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 27, 2011)

Loving the new avi!


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 1, 2011)

Guys will update this weekend, moved into new house and will have it finished tomorrow. Spend last few days and my birthday yesterday moving in 100 degree weather lol. Still doing the lean and feeling it. Wil be back in gym if everything goes well tomorrow.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 2, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Guys will update this weekend, moved into new house and will have it finished tomorrow. Spend last few days and my birthday yesterday moving in 100 degree weather lol. Still doing the lean and feeling it. Wil be back in gym if everything goes well tomorrow.



Looking forward to the update.


----------



## ryansm (Jul 3, 2011)

Moving can burn a crap load of calories, especially if you like to hoard things


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah but it took a bit out of my training days. I had to help my brother move into my trailer that I moved out too, and his lazy wife didn't pack crap. She knew for a month what date they were moving in, and he did most of the packing. My other brother and I felt bad for him, and we help him moved after he help us move. So 5 days of moving packing, and I'm talking some heavy furniture lol. I lost about 5 lbs. Now I'm ready to hit the weights again!!


----------



## ryansm (Jul 4, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Yeah but it took a bit out of my training days. I had to help my brother move into my trailer that I moved out too, and his lazy wife didn't pack crap. She knew for a month what date they were moving in, and he did most of the packing. My other brother and I felt bad for him, and we help him moved after he help us move. So 5 days of moving packing, and I'm talking some heavy furniture lol. I lost about 5 lbs. Now I'm ready to hit the weights again!!



That would not sit well with me lol


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 5, 2011)

Busy week with moving last week, then got home from gym and Dad and Mom bought the kids new beds and dresses, wth I'm slap worn out from moving!!!! lol  Today good day, except for my right shoulder hurting like hell, and my right side stinging from test cyp shots. I believe my wife pin little to the left. Didn't hurt the day she did it, nor the next day but afterwards the skin around area is swollen with tighttness. My other side did this and went way after 3 days. I'm trying to monitor it but hell first time and all, I'm not sure what to look for. I'm going to my doctor tomorrow and will ask him to check it out. 

Today biceps:  75lbs ez-bar curls
                     45lb db curls
                     25lbs concentration curls
                      45lb hammer curls. 


Still feeling the surge of androlean, and looking forward to my pct run of Phytoserms 347, Anabeta, and fat burner combo of Slinslot and combustion.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 5, 2011)

At least the moving is over


----------



## djm6464 (Jul 6, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> At least the moving is over


when you have a set of arms, moving season is bullshit seeing everyone's friend of a friend of a cousin's gay lover ect......needs help with their fkn fridge.....and more often than not....the other dudes helping are made of fkn string


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 6, 2011)

I hear you on that brother! I was just glad my two brother's help me. It always helps to stay close to your bros haha. I always help my Dad the guy is almost 60 and doesnt know the meaning of stop working and take a break, it's just his nature to keep on going. Today was ok, had to leave work to go see Dr, about shoulder popping and he put a 5 inch needle in that hurt like hell. He also gave me an antibiotic for my right side infection from test cyp shots. I'm going to make sure to hopefully not have that shit happen again.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 6, 2011)

tazchip said:


> I hear you on that brother! I was just glad my two brother's help me. It always helps to stay close to your bros haha. I always help my Dad the guy is almost 60 and doesnt know the meaning of stop working and take a break, it's just his nature to keep on going. Today was ok, had to leave work to go see Dr, about shoulder popping and he put a 5 inch needle in that hurt like hell. He also gave me an antibiotic for my right side infection from test cyp shots. I'm going to make sure to hopefully not have that shit happen again.



Sorry to hear about the infection, hopefully it is a one time thing.


----------



## Good Grip (Jul 7, 2011)

tazchip said:


> I hear you on that brother! I was just glad my two brother's help me. It always helps to stay close to your bros haha. I always help my Dad the guy is almost 60 and doesnt know the meaning of stop working and take a break, it's just his nature to keep on going. Today was ok, had to leave work to go see Dr, about shoulder popping and he put a *5 inch needle in that hurt like hell*. He also gave me an antibiotic for my right side infection from test cyp shots. I'm going to make sure to hopefully not have that shit happen again.


 Crap this gives me the imagery of Achilles ( Brad Pitt ala Troy ) flying through the air and plunging his sword in Bogarious's freaking humongous shoulder girdle.


----------



## ryansm (Jul 7, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> when you have a set of arms, moving season is bullshit seeing everyone's friend of a friend of a cousin's gay lover ect......needs help with their fkn fridge.....and more often than not....the other dudes helping are made of fkn string



This is spot on


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 7, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Crap this gives me the imagery of Achilles ( Brad Pitt ala Troy ) flying through the air and plunging his sword in Bogarious's freaking humongous shoulder girdle.



Thats quite the imagination. I like it


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 9, 2011)

Finally got every thing pretty much unpacked. Still some work to do, but most is out of the way. Played softball torney last Friday night that lasted from 7 pm till we got put out at 3:15 a.m. Woke up around 12 this afternoon! I thought I wouldn't feel to good to hit the gym, but all of a sudden it was go time. Today was one of the best chest/tri's workout I've had in awhile. I wanted to switch back to my older days and do bench press of 8,6,4,2 x 2 Tomorrow will be my last dose of Androlean, and without a doubt, if I hadn't loss the hard the results would have been ever better. I will say PP's Androseries is well reseached, designed, and packs one heck of a punch. My over all feeling in the gym is at it's best in years. 


Bench Press 8 x 135lbs, 6 155lbs, 4 x 175lbs, 2 x 185lbs then 8 x 155lbs 6 x 175lb 4 x 185lb 2 x 205lb Not one lift did I feel like it was hard to push very pump 

Incline db presses 50lb x 8,8,8,8

lat close grip pull down to chest: 90lb x 10,10,10

triceps: rope press downs 100lb warm up 10, 110bs x 10,10,10,10

Machine dips 135lb x 6,6,6,6

straight bar reverse curls 10,10,10,10

seated overhead presses 55lbs x 8,8,8,8​


----------



## Rodja (Jul 10, 2011)

That's a lot of benching.


----------



## ryansm (Jul 10, 2011)

So how has your strength gone during the cycle, improved?


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes very much, in aspect of per lifts. Benching yesterday proved that for me, since I had been able to really feel it doing the 10,10,10 or 8,8,8 reps I switched to old school. But one thing I noticed was each lift even the 205 felt like I could have added more. I'm trying to be patient but this stack along with the progress is making it harder not to add weight. I felt more agressive from week 1. I'm def going to do another log in a couple of months with Androseries. It will be interesting to see what PP has up their sleeves.


----------



## Good Grip (Jul 10, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Yes very much, in aspect of per lifts. Benching yesterday proved that for me, since I had been able to really feel it doing the 10,10,10 or 8,8,8 reps I switched to old school. But one thing I noticed was each lift even the 205 felt like I could have added more. I'm trying to be patient but this stack along with the progress is making it harder not to add weight. I felt more agressive from week 1. I'm def going to do another log in a couple of months with Androseries. It will be interesting to see what PP has up their sleeves.


 I hear you on fighting the urge to add weight bro. Right now I took a break from my little bench experiment and started a high volume routine to burn more calories and get a lot of blood moving. Its good to switch up your routine if your more a recreational lifter vs being a super focused athlete with certain goals in mind.


----------



## djm6464 (Jul 11, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> I hear you on fighting the urge to add weight bro. Right now I took a break from my little bench experiment and started a high volume routine to burn more calories and get a lot of blood moving. Its good to switch up your routine if your more a recreational lifter vs being a super focused athlete with certain goals in mind.


hows that working out for you, have you added any fat burning agents.....like the fls?


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 11, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> I hear you on fighting the urge to add weight bro. Right now I took a break from my little bench experiment and started a high volume routine to burn more calories and get a lot of blood moving. Its good to switch up your routine if your more a recreational lifter vs being a super focused athlete with certain goals in mind.



I generally find higher volume to be great in cuts as well.


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 13, 2011)

Last day with androlean, and felt amazing. My agression hasn't tapered and I find myself feeling alert and more energized. I will have to say androlean is very well designed and I'm very pleased. I've notice both strength and def in my arms and shoulders. I know that if I hadn't lost my hard during week 2, the results would have been more intense. I will be running the hard and lean this time without losing it lol in a few months. PP continues to develop remakable products and now I'd like to see a fat burner that will rival all others!!!! 

Shoulders:

Behind-neck pulldowns: warm up 70lbs x 10 90lbs x 8,8,8

seated alt db presses: 50lbs x 8,8,8,8

standing laterial db raises: 15lbs x 10,10,10

straight bar upright rows bar x 10,10,10,10

lat machine pulldowns: warm up 135lbs x 10 150lbs x 8,8,8

I will be starting a log on Combustion and Slinshot, along with Anabeta. Thanks to everyone that followed. Note I would have had more into the third and final week if it weren't moving into my first house.​


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice update packers!


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 13, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Last day with androlean, and felt amazing. My agression hasn't tapered and I find myself feeling alert and more energized. I will have to say androlean is very well designed and I'm very pleased. I've notice both strength and def in my arms and shoulders. I know that if I hadn't lost my hard during week 2, the results would have been more intense. I will be running the hard and lean this time without losing it lol in a few months. PP continues to develop remakable products and now I'd like to see a fat burner that will rival all others!!!!
> 
> Shoulders:
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for running a great log and we are humbled by your comments on the company.


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 14, 2011)

Bro it was np I enjoyed it and will be doing the hard/lean stack again soon and this time I won't lose my hard!!!! I just can't resist it. Thanks for following.


----------



## ryansm (Jul 15, 2011)

Ya, great log and feedback


----------



## Good Grip (Jul 15, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> hows that working out for you, have you added any fat burning agents.....like the fls?


 Its working great. I started the Warrior Diet and back to using the Fat Loss stack.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 17, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Its working great. I started the Warrior Diet and back to using the Fat Loss stack.



How has it been for you?


----------



## Good Grip (Jul 18, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> How has it been for you?


 Its been good, the weight loss over the period of time since I started it has been real fat-loss, not water weight. 2 different bf tests once a month by the same person to show this. Pretty good actually since I cant really lift like I used to or do a lot of cardio. Just eating better, supplementing right and lifting smart.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 19, 2011)

Warrior diet is tough.  When I played sports in college, I tried it for a brief period.  Literally impossible.  I'd get light headed, feel tanked during practices.


----------



## R1balla (Jul 21, 2011)

im in on this one


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 21, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Its been good, the weight loss over the period of time since I started it has been real fat-loss, not water weight. 2 different bf tests once a month by the same person to show this. Pretty good actually since I cant really lift like I used to or do a lot of cardio. *Just eating better, supplementing right and lifting smart.*



 Always a good way to move forward.


----------



## R1balla (Jul 22, 2011)

im in


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 22, 2011)

R1balla said:


> im in



Too late it's over


----------



## R1balla (Jul 22, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Too late it's over



better late then never


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 23, 2011)

lol It ain't over for long I'll be doing the hard and lean very soon. Right now I'm doing BPS Combustion and Anabeta and wow is all I can say wow!


----------



## R1balla (Jul 24, 2011)

yeah im on AnaBeta, CN and Meso and im liking it so far.


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sweet dude are you logging if so link me. I'm loving this stack. Orbit keeps throwing these top supps on sales and it's driving me broke, but I'm one happy customer.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jul 24, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Sweet dude are you logging if so link me. I'm loving this stack. Orbit keeps throwing these top supps on sales and it's driving me broke, but I'm one happy customer.



Orbit has great service too. I have become a fan as of late.


----------



## ryansm (Jul 25, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Orbit has great service too. I have become a fan as of late.



Ditto, fast shipping as well


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 25, 2011)

R1balla said:


> yeah im on AnaBeta, CN and Meso and im liking it so far.



Good to hear.


----------



## |Z| (Jul 25, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Ditto, fast shipping as well



The big man does a hell of a good job!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 26, 2011)

|Z| said:


> The big man does a hell of a good job!



With great prices on the Androseries too, when we're OOS


----------

